# My gray, gray Chicago day...



## Corry (Nov 20, 2006)

Very...very gray.  But I did my best anyway.  

1. On the train ride into the city....






2. Taxi!





3. Ice Skating at the Bean





4. Self portrait. 





5. The Awe of Discovery





6. I think something is wrong with my camera....





7. ...no Pigeon Chaser to chase the birdy  





8. The hazy skyline, viewed from the end of Navy Pier





9. Just to show you how busy Michigan Avenue was...





10. The Copper Cowboy





...and not long after, my second (and last) battery died. :S


----------



## Alison (Nov 20, 2006)

#2, 3 & 5 are awesome! Great captures from your day and well worth the wait!


----------



## Mole (Nov 20, 2006)

I like #4 and #5 the way the image comes off that shiny bean. At least after seeing these pics I can understand a pic that was nominated not long ago. I thought it was photoshopped.


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 20, 2006)

I love the one with the bird and the ones with the bean


----------



## bryanwhite (Nov 20, 2006)

#5 was definitely my favorite.


----------



## crawdaddio (Nov 20, 2006)

I love Chicago.
All great shots


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 20, 2006)

5 is so great.  I love the whole shot! 

Well done!


----------



## Puscas (Nov 21, 2006)

Looking at #6, I'd imagine you have a lot of difficulty finding the right clothes. I mean, I don't mind short legs, but this is ridiculous....


Nice series! My fav. is #8, where the harbor and the city are being brought together.





pascal


----------



## Andrew Snyder (Nov 21, 2006)

Where in IL do you live? I was born in Arlington Heights and moved to Seattle at the age of 3. My family goes back every summer cause all my family is there. I have a TON (about 300) photos from when my girlfriend and I went into the city last summer. Nice shots!


----------



## morydd (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I can see myself in #9. I'm the one in the hat. No, not that one, the other one.

I believe there is now an ordinance that everyone who visits Chicago is required to take a picture of their own reflection in the bean (Officially it's called "Cloud Gate")

#1 is very cool. As someone who rides the train every day (well, the CTA trains are a little different, but still...) it speaks to me. #5 is a definite winner though.


----------



## Andrew Snyder (Nov 21, 2006)

Way off in the distance...




Magnified:




And here's me in front of it. My girly shot this hence the little flash blob you can see. Hehe




Oh and I actually have the print of this. She was holding both of our backpacks, one on her front and one on her back, and holding my digi cam. It's super cute.

Sorry for the thread-jacking.


----------



## Dan28607 (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool shots! #1 is great!


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> I think I can see myself in #9. I'm the one in the hat. No, not that one, the other one.
> 
> I believe there is now an ordinance that everyone who visits Chicago is required to take a picture of their own reflection in the bean (Officially it's called "Cloud Gate")
> 
> #1 is very cool. As someone who rides the train every day (well, the CTA trains are a little different, but still...) it speaks to me. #5 is a definite winner though.



hehe...I know the bean (yeah, I knew the real name of it, too) shot is extremely  cliche, but....well...I was kinda goin for that, so I don't care. 

And the CTA trains are WWWWWAAAAAAAAYYYYY different from the Metra commuter!   The CTA is the oldest subway train I've been on, yet, too.  The Boston T and the DC Metro are both SO much more modern!   I like ridin the trains though.


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2006)

Andrew Snyder said:
			
		

> Where in IL do you live? I was born in Arlington Heights and moved to Seattle at the age of 3. My family goes back every summer cause all my family is there. I have a TON (about 300) photos from when my girlfriend and I went into the city last summer. Nice shots!



I live in a tiny town about two hours south of Chicago.  So small, that the entire population could easily make up one block's worth of the Michigan Ave crowd, I think!


----------



## benaccent (Nov 21, 2006)

a real nice series of photos there. that bean looks proper cool, i want to go see it


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 21, 2006)

great shots, some of them had me laughing out loud!!

Number 1 & 8 are my favourites


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 21, 2006)

1 and 5 are great   Looks like you had a good time even though the gelato place was closed! (obsessed!)


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 21, 2006)

These are great.  Too bad that your battery(s) died!


----------



## fotobandini (Nov 22, 2006)

man that bean is cool.  I really like the shot of the skyline as well...great job!


----------



## morydd (Nov 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> hehe...I know the bean (yeah, I knew the real name of it, too) shot is extremely  cliche, but....well...I was kinda goin for that, so I don't care.



I'm in no way against pictures of the bean. In fact, the mere fact that everyone _loves_ taking pictures of the bean (including me!) proves that it was worth the kabillion dollars to install it. It's exactly what public art should be. And, it inspires people to take interesting pictures rather than just "Here's Madge in front of the water tower... Here's Madge in front of Sears tower..." All of a sudden "Here's Madge, reflected and distorted in a way that's artistic and interesting, and here's 5 more shots that I actually experemented with what a photo can be!"

Hooray for the Bean!

And is that person really taking their pants off?


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> I'm in no way against pictures of the bean. In fact, the mere fact that everyone _loves_ taking pictures of the bean (including me!) proves that it was worth the kabillion dollars to install it. It's exactly what public art should be. And, it inspires people to take interesting pictures rather than just "Here's Madge in front of the water tower... Here's Madge in front of Sears tower..." All of a sudden "Here's Madge, reflected and distorted in a way that's artistic and interesting, and here's 5 more shots that I actually experemented with what a photo can be!"
> 
> Hooray for the Bean!
> *
> And is that person really taking their pants off?*



:scratch: Huh?




			
				clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> 1 and 5 are great   Looks like you had a good time even though the gelato place was closed! (obsessed!)



I am not obsessed!  Now that video game I'm currently addicted to...THAT'S obsessed.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

The self portrait is an excellent idea, love it.


----------

